# Pic Request 235/50 vs 245/50 on 18x8.5....



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

....anyone?

Want to see what kind of sidewall protrusion (past the rim) results.

TIA


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

What are you planning on putting 50-series tires on? That will be really tall for the Golf/Jetta/Passat. Anyway, this is a 235/40 on an 8.5" wheel. Looks about square. https://tyrestretch.com/8.5-235-40-R18/8.5-235-40-R18-2/









_However_, this will vary from tire to tire, as a given size will look different, and have different contact patch width, from different manufacturers.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> ...this will vary from tire to tire, as a given size will look different, and have different contact patch width, from different manufacturers.


Totally. Part of why it might be pointless to try and get a sense of this before doing it.

Thanks for the pic, anyway. I had 235/40 on 18x8.5 on my R32, and rim/sidewall were pretty flush. Thus I'm wondering just how much (or how much more) 245/*50* will protrude past the rim on an 8.5"-wide wheel. Then again, I'm also thinking that since there's more (taller) sidewall there, there's more of it to flex and bulge a little (more than 235 or 245 *40*, I mean). This is all about rim protection, yep.




The Kilted Yaksman said:


> What are you planning on putting 50-series tires on? That will be really tall for the Golf/Jetta/Passat. Anyway, this is a 235/40 on an 8.5" wheel. Looks about square.


Tig. 235/50-18 is one OEM size. Thinking of going 245 here, for a few reasons (all good).


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> Totally. Part of why it might be pointless to try and get a sense of this before doing it.
> 
> That's for the pic, anyway. I had 235/40 on 18x8.5 on my R32, and rim/sidewall were pretty flush. Thus I'm wondering just how much (or how much more) 245/*50* will protrude past the rim on an 8.5"-wide wheel. Then again, I'm also thinking that since there's more (taller) sidewall there, there's more of it to flex and bulge a little (more than 235 or 245 *40*, I mean). This is all about rim protection, yep.


If the width is unchanged, then it won't bulge more. Of course, there is substantial variance from brand to brand, or even size to size (a 235/40 may have skinnier tread than a 235/50, from some brands).



YikeGrymon said:


> Tig. 235/50-18 is one OEM size. Thinking of going 245 here, for a few reasons (all good).


A 235/50R18 isn't an OEM size on any A-platform VW. That's more than an inch bigger in diameter than the OE 225/40R18 (27.25 vs. 26.08 in).


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

GasInMyVeins said:


> A 235/50R18 isn't an OEM size on any A-platform VW. That's more than an inch bigger in diameter than the OE 225/40R18 (27.25 vs. 26.08 in).


Pretty sure that the Tig. abbreviation means Tiguan. In which case, 50-series is right on.
Anyway, a size comparison, which is really only worth anything when speaking about two different sizes of the same tires (as we've already established) puts the 245 about .4 inch taller and .4 inch wider than the stock sizing, a 1.4% increase in diameter, a .8mph speedo error. If it were me, I'd go to the preferred tire retailer and ask to actually look at the tires in the preferred size(s), and look for a set with a pronounced molded-in rim-protector ridge and wide tread width.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Pretty sure that the Tig. abbreviation means Tiguan. In which case, 50-series is right on.
> Anyway, a size comparison, which is really only worth anything when speaking about two different sizes of the same tires (as we've already established) puts the 245 about .4 inch taller and .4 inch wider than the stock sizing, a 1.4% increase in diameter, a .8mph speedo error. If it were me, I'd go to the preferred tire retailer and ask to actually look at the tires in the preferred size(s), and look for a set with a pronounced molded-in rim-protector ridge and wide tread width.


Indeed. I'm pretty sure any Tiguan that came with 18" wheels also came with 235/50s on them.










245 here is well within the 3% rule (that being not to go beyond 3% variation from OEM O.D., of course). Not worried about speedo error, for a 1.5-ish % increase in O.D. at the wheels will put it closer to where it should be. Nearly all cars' speedometers are slightly "optimistic." I've always thought this was to slow people down a bit, for supposed safety purposes (not a bad idea in itself) but what do I know. My motivation is not to correct that, though. It's more for rim protection, assuming my thoughts about that above turn out to make any sense. And to fill out the wheel wells a little, believe it or not.

Oh screw it. Let's all sell our cars and find skateboards that reflect our true personalities accurately.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Pretty sure that the Tig. abbreviation means Tiguan.





YikeGrymon said:


> Indeed. I'm pretty sure any Tiguan that came with 18" wheels also came with 235/50s on them.


Ok, I see what you were saying. However, the fact that it's the OE size on a VW SUV doesn't make it a good fit for your R. The diameter is only an inch taller, but the circumference is a massive 6.8 inches larger. The speedo will be almost 8% off (6 MPH slow at 80).

http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...eel_size=18&wheel_width=9&offset2=20#isPage=1



This is your best answer. Several tire companies make tires with protrusions around the bead for exactly what you want.


The Kilted Yaksman said:


> If it were me, I'd go to the preferred tire retailer and ask to actually look at the tires in the preferred size(s), and look for a set with a pronounced molded-in rim-protector ridge and wide tread width.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

GasInMyVeins said:


> Ok, I see what you were saying. However, the fact that it's the OE size on a VW SUV doesn't make it a good fit for your R. The diameter is only an inch taller, but the circumference is a massive 6.8 inches larger. The speedo will be almost 8% off (6 MPH slow at 80)....


Huh? Someone here's awfully confused (glad I'm not the only one, anyway).

Who said anything about putting 235/50-18 on a MkIV R32?? Don't even have that car anymore (sold around Labor Day, taking the TDI buyback on the Jetta when it's my turn, leaning toward a new Tiguan, decided I can do without a sunroof if it's a choice of NONE or the damn panoramic thing, don't care for the silly-looking wheels that come on the Tig S [the only one without the damn panoramic thing]).

Have some 18x8.5" wheels, trying to figure out of OEM 235/50 will give any rim protection on that width (all OE 18s for the Tiguan seem to be 7 or 7.5" wide max). It appears that the answer is "minimal, if any" so I started thinking 245. That's what's going on here. Nothing to do with sticking massive tires on an R.

Also, 235/50-18 is ~2" taller than 225/40-18, not an inch. 245/50 is nearly 2.5" taller (than 225/40). 245/50-18 is like .4" taller than 235/50-18, which is no big deal (as I was blabbing about above). Not sure where you got your maths. BUT it's nice to see that threads going off topic might not always be deliberate, on the part of he who takes it that way. Meaning: Maybe I didn't explain my reason/s for asking as clearly as I could have.

I was just kidding about the skateboard stuff, too.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Haha, wow. I'm way off base here.

You asked in the original post about tires without mentioning what car they were going on, then the first response referenced them being too big for VW cars. Your response included a reference to the tires on your R, so I thought that's what we were talking about.

Ignore all my nonsense and carry on. :beer:




Now that we're on the same page:
You are right that most 225s would have a very slight stretch on 8.5. I would be inclined to go for the 245s also, though I'd probably still specifically shop for one with a rim protector lip, just for added protection.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

GasInMyVeins said:


> ....I'd probably still specifically shop for one with a rim protector lip, just for added protection.


roger that

I still don't get why that's not something you find on every tire.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> I still don't get why that's not something you find on every tire.


It probably costs a little more to manufacture, plus some people don't like how it looks (I hate it). Plus they probably use that "feature" to sell customers on a higher price tire.


----------

